# Emersed Crypts



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Cvurb said:


> Hi, I'm about to change my tank into a riparium, and I need to know what kind of substrate you use for them when you are growing them emersed. Any and all tips will be greatly appreciated!


For a Riparium I would recommend filling the planter cups 2/3 or 3/4 full of Hydroton and toping off with a 1/4 to 1/2" of planter gravel. I put 2-3 RootMedic capsules down into middle of each platner cup. I'm getting great growth so far this way.

Craig


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

So hydroton is just clay balls correct? And do you think I could add a small portion of topsoil topped off by planter gravel? 
Thanks


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Cvurb said:


> So hydroton is just clay balls correct? And do you think I could add a small portion of topsoil topped off by planter gravel?
> Thanks


Top Soil isn't needed in the planter cups, could you add it yes probably but I have zero experience with it in the planter cups. Yes the Hydroton is the clay balls.

Craig


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

You could go with something more inert like plain fish tank gravel over top hydroton because the roots grow downward they will probably not even benefit from the top layer you put over them. You would have to add ferts to the water though. Also adding root tabs like Craig said would be ideal or add some laterite or flourite towards the bottom of the planter cups. I would stay away from potting soil though.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

And I think I will add peat to the crypts cups, would that work well?


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Cvurb said:


> And I think I will add peat to the crypts cups, would that work well?


I wouldn't probably make a huge mess.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

I'll try to mix it in with the sand/gravel. Most crypts like blackwater I think, and I also want my tank to be a blackwater tank


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Cvurb said:


> I'll try to mix it in with the sand/gravel. Most crypts like blackwater I think, and I also want my tank to be a blackwater tank


For black water consider peat in a bag in your filter or adding some Indian Almond leaves. You can also make your own black water extract as well or purchase it.

Craig


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Ok, well I'm buying like 12ish crypts from 954baby. I can't wait to get them!!!!!!!!! Would it be best to like seal all the little holes in my aquarium for the crypts? I'm going to be misting in there like 3 times a day (How do you clean the glass?), because there are a couple gaps around the lid.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Cvurb said:


> Ok, well I'm buying like 18ish crypts from 954baby. I can't wait to get them!!!!!!!!! Would it be best to like seal all the little holes in my aquarium for the crypts? I'm going to be misting in there like 3 times a day (How do you clean the glass?), because there are a couple gaps around the lid.


I leave about an 1/8 inch gap all the way across to allow for air exchange. I don't clean the glass it just stays misted and adds to the look in my tank. My own personal rainfirest in a box.

Craig


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Oh.... I can't wait! I think I might have gotten too many crypts to fit though lol... Do I regret it? NO.
They will come Saturday, and thanks to 954baby


----------

